# Forest Security - Game Cameras



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 22, 2015)

Whenever I'm setting up a new rural base of operations in the forest, whether it be camping / squatting / or working,I always make it a point to know what types of critter folk are out there lurking around at night. So I've taken to the habit of placing game cameras around my neck of the woods. Here's a couple noteworthy flicks I caught this year using various types of game cameras.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 22, 2015)

holy shit is that a puma?

the first one, the second is obviously some kind of stray cat.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 22, 2015)

She's about 200lbs, and was following a small pack of boar. I'd been tracking her for two weeks, and was so stoked to actually get this shot. It took another week of hiking, but I found one of her kill dens as well.


----------



## Kal (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 23, 2015)

how much did your cameras cost? 75 - 100$ ?


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 24, 2015)

The bushnell was about a grand (using it for work) and the Moultrie was $60. The latter being greatly inferior in terms of flash, megapixel, and motion sensor range. Will definitely buy some in the $200 range later this year.


----------



## Dmac (Dec 24, 2015)

Is the flash, an infra red flash? cuz a regular flash, would be fine for game, but would alert any intruders to the cameras presence. I have thought about getting one to keep watch on my stuff, (from theft, etc).


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Dec 24, 2015)

The higher end cameras seem to have both options, but the low budget ones are just a weak flash. They can both to hard wired like any other surveillance camera as well.


----------

